# Reminiscenes de God Save the Queen, arrangment by Jamie Holdham, on Paganini. (WIP.)



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Hello forumgoers, I have a little project which I have been having alot of fun on recently, transcribing and arranging Paganini's God save the Queen for Violin Solo:






To Piano.

Just going to take my time, work on it and when it's done in the future I would love to have a single first edition published as sheet music just for myself, atleast then I can say I officaly composed a score, even though no one can - or dare to play it.

It's not finished obviously yet, but as of just only halfway through the first variation, the piece is littered with extreme difficultys such as leaps of up to 3 octaves at rapid tempo, chords of just over a octave, and just odd and awkward to reach chords in general, on top of double trills in a single hand, and when I get far enough into this piece.. pizzicato on the Piano! Who would have thought of that :lol: -- It's a virtuoso showoff / encore piece, nothing more.

Here is how far I am so far, just the PDF:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUbWRDbEdGd2hkTUk

( *Note that I will re-upload this link now and again as I update the piece, so if your interested check the link every now and then - might be in for a surprise*  )


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Just remembered that you can only edit posts after a certain amount of time, so here is how much progress I have made so far:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUbWRDbEdGd2hkTUk

And I will post in the future when I have made enough progress to be satisfiyed enough to post again.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

First variation complete for now, also modified earlier parts:

PDF: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUbWRDbEdGd2hkTUk


----------

